# Leaking Azoo CO2 regulator



## corradophil (10 Dec 2009)

My Azoo regulator has leaked alot of CO2 from my fire extinguisher setup.  In the past week it has gone from around 1000psi to 500 psi.

I could actually hear it leaking from the location circled in red in the photo below.  

What is this?

Why did it leak, and why does it not seem to leak now?

Is there anything I can do to prevent future leaks.

All input really appreciated, as I have only just got set up with pressurised CO2, and now I am without it again :?


----------



## CeeJay (11 Dec 2009)

Hi corradophil.

Unfortunately I do not have experience of the Azoo regulator, but losing 500psi in a week, from any regulator, is not right, for sure.
It could be that the manufacturer has left that screw loose or something simple like that, but you need to make sure it's not the pressure regulating screw. Might be worth a phone call to the supplier (if he's not a million miles away), just to make sure. It appears you would need a square key of some sort to tighten it up.
Maybe another member who has used these might be able to to help.
Hope you get it sorted.

Chris


----------



## JamesC (11 Dec 2009)

You've got exactly the same regulator as me. What you have circled is the safety release valve to gas off any CO2 when the pressure gets too high. From what you have described this looks to be exactly what has happened. The pressure shouldn't be as high as 1000psi. Mine runs around the 750-800psi mark regardless if the bottle is full or nearly empty. I'll take a guess to what may have happened as you use a fire extinguisher.

Fire extighuishers work differently to other types of CO2 bottles like aquarium bottles and pub bottles in that they have a syphon tube that goes to the bottom of the cylinder. This is so when a fire extinguisher is used it emptys it's contents very quickly as liquid CO2 is ejected rather than gaseous CO2. Great for putting out fires but not great for regulators. This is where the danger lies in using fire extinguishers as if the valve is opened too quickly you can get liquid CO2 inside the regulator which can damage it.

This goes for everyone who uses fire extinguishers. You have to realise that they are different to standard CO2 bottles and if not careful you can damage your regulator.

Anyway leave it running and see how it goes as it may work perfectly well from now on.
James


----------



## corradophil (23 Dec 2009)

Thanks for the input, sorry for the delayed response, alot has been happening over the last few weeks.

I have been running the CO2 for over a week now, with no further issues, so I think you hit the nail on the head James


----------



## jarthel (25 Dec 2009)

I have the same regulator and I just connected it today.

The gauge on mine read 1000 and there is no gas escaping via the safety release valve (just tested using soapy water).


----------



## Roy S (6 Jan 2010)

I've got the same reg, and as James said it should be running around 800 psi. Did you shut off the Fire extinguisher once the reg started leaking? If not the safety valve may not have reseated until it reached a much lower than normal level (The safety valve may have frozen slightly open with the sudden decrease in temperature that the escaping CO2 would cause)
The only time that my reg drops below 800 psi Is once all the liquid contents of the cylinder has been used and the small amount of remaining gas is being used, normally that lasts only a day - day and a half at the most for me.

I have to say that I've been chuffed with my reg


----------

